# how soon for a firm poo after a food change?



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a question about how long it should take to see diarrhea resolve itself after a food change due to an allergy.

We've been dealing with chronic diarrhea with Revy (almost 6 months old) for a couple of months now. The first time it happened, we put her on rice and chicken (and pumpkin) but it didn't firm up after a week, so the vet put her on Flagyl. The diarrhea came back as soon as she was done, though. 

We took her off of Royal Canin Puppy GS food and onto a grain free food. That helped a bit. We eventually transitioned her over to a semi-raw diet (my husband insisted on adding rice and sweet potato to the mix - grrrr). She was good on that for about a month, and then after a trip to the lake, she had diarrhea again. After a week of this, we took her to the vet and more flagyl. It cleared up while she was on it, but then she had diarrhea again as soon as she was off it. 

I'd read that panacur often was more effective and asked the vet for it, but she doesn't think it's a parasite and was pretty sure it was a food allergy because the dog's skin is a bit dry and her ears are pink. She did prescribe the panacur and also the flagyl (not to take all at once) but asked us to try the diet and probiotics first. I'm happy to do that as I'd rather not totally kill my dog's gut bacteria.

Long story short (too late!) she asked us to try feeding her Iams Veterinary formula food with oatmeal and kangaroo. She's on that now. Her poos have gone from water to soft serve ice cream in the last 32 hours, but I am not sure how long it should take to see her poo firm up if an allergen is the culprit. 

We switched her right from raw to the Iams because I have read that you are not supposed to mix raw and kibble. I probably should have fasted her and fed her rice and chicken in between, but I lack patience.

I am thinking that if she isn't better by the weekend, then perhaps I should transition her to a different food and see if that works. Any advice?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Janet, the best thing I have used to firm up stools is ground beef and All Bran Cereal. Brown the ground beef, drain well, mix in All Bran. Give a few handfuls throughout the day. Next day add in some kibble. Continue until the beef/All Bran mixture is gone and he is just eating kibble. 

My dog was allergic to chicken, so chicken and rice helped nothing. My old vet told me about the beef and All Bran. He was a shepherd guy. I have used this with other breed dogs and am currently using it with my new GSD foster.

If the stool gets soft again, start using the mixture again. I also add a tablespoon of pumpkin to each meal.


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

Beef and all bran. I will give that a shot. Thanks very much, Jan!


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

So - I got my answer this morning when she had her first firm poo on her new food.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

YAY! Isn't it sad how excited we get over firm poo?


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> YAY! Isn't it sad how excited we get over firm poo?


It must be even sadder when you insist the other half comes out and has to have a look and should be impressed too, guilty as charged lol


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

*I read firm poo and was on it*

Thats all I needed to hear, firm poo. I guess kind of pathetic but hey Im running out for the ground beef and all bran. And pumpkin. Nothing beats experience and people who share their knowledge (without making you feel stupid you asked) A million thanks, I am in the process of weaning my boy off one food to another and the look on his face when he is pooping is so sad. Hope I have luck like suburbandiva.


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol. It's been 3 days now of firm poos and it is PATHETIC how happy it makes me! Glad I'm not alone. When the diarrhea was going on the kids would text me pics of it so I could evaluate them from work!

It was weeks and weeks of diarrhea, Sergeantsays! I'm getting the feeling it's pretty common (although prob not normal) at the 4-6 month age based on forum posts. The Iams veterinary formula with oatmeal and kangaroo is doing the trick for now, but we'll have to experiment with other foods to figure out what she's sensitive to. We know it isn't duck or chicken (or kangaroo!), and she is having beef rawhides, so I'm thinking it's not that either.

She's also got dry, flakey skin, which I assume is a food allergy - I guess we just keep plugging along till we conquer all of this! I'm going to add fish oil to her food and see if that helps in the next few weeks!


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Im getting results too! 3 days on Fromms just 1/4 cup each feeding with the old stuff and its made a difference. His morning poop last 2 days was completely firm. Wow! and pumpkin too, thanks everyone for your experience and advice. Lets go celebrate our firm poo!  Im waiting for my digestive enzymes to come UPS. Yeah! And Suburbandiva - glad Im not the only one taking pics of poo :blush:


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

Ugh! Early last week Revy started refusing to eat her stupid K/O food, so i started adding beef broth to entice her and BAM! Back to diarrhea. 

I don't learn very quickly so, instead of going back to just straight K/O, I took her off it completely and started giving her the cooked ground beef and all bran and the diarrhea just kept getting worse and worse. 

Finally after a week of keeping a food (and poo!) diary I clued in to the fact that it might be the beef (ground beef, beef broth and/or the raw hides). Put her back on the K/O and all bran with no raw hides or no other treats, and what do you know - back to nice firm poos! Doh!

We had her bloodwork done today to see if there's anything else going on, but it looks like my girl doesn't tolerate beef very well! Not sure if there are other sensitivities yet.

She also really hates the K/O food, but now that I know to at least avoid beef, we can try experimenting with other foods in a few weeks when she's all stabilized.

Right now, though, I'm just celebrating the firm poo!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

A wry story comes to mind. My neighbor went through this and they were tearing their hair out - until it was finally noticed that for some reason, dad thought it was a good idea to give peanuts as treats/rewards. Cut the peanuts and cleared it right up. I hope this gives some comic relief.


----------

